# Today's Garden Produce



## Davarm

I know we had a thread for a while that everyone would tell what they brought in from their garden but I'll be darned if I can remember what/where it was so I guess I'll start a new one. 

I haven't been to the garden yet today but yesterday between the rains we dug our onions and I'm guessing we got about 3 bushels, left them spread out so the rain would wash them up. After they cure I'm going to tie them into bunches and hang them from the rafters of the porch, I think we have some "pantyhose" around here somewhere that the DD's have discarded and if we can find them we're going to fill them with onions and hang some along with the bunches of tied ones. The oldest DD is going to go out today and cut the greens off some of them to dehydrate.

Also dug the two plots garlic and I estimate we got about 20 to 25 pounds of it, left the plot of "Elephant Garlic", it's still growing. This is the first year we've grown it and I'm not too sure how long it takes to mature so will keep an eye on it.

Going to go out and pick the first of the zucchini today and have it for lunch.


----------



## squerly

Davarm said:


> I haven't been to the garden yet today but yesterday between the rains we dug our onions and I'm guessing we got about 3 bushels, left them spread out so the rain would wash them up. After they cure I'm going to tie them into bunches and hang them from the rafters of the porch, I think we have some "pantyhose" around here somewhere that the DD's have discarded and if we can find them we're going to fill them with onions and hang some along with the bunches of tied ones.


Approx how long will they last stored in this manner?


----------



## AdmiralD7S

squerly said:


> Approx how long will they last stored in this manner?


We did the "hose and hang" method last year on Texas super sweets. Harvested in fall and stored in non-heated room in house. We had a couple get soft around January, and most were starting to sprout around mate March to early April. I've heard onions that are less sweet will last longer.


----------



## Davarm

Ours never lasted anywhere near that long, not because they spoiled though - we just eat a lot of onions. Ours usually keep until we've eaten them all around late summer or early fall.

The garlic will stay hanging until it's completely dry then I'll pull the tops off and store it in a wire basket in the coolest part of the house. This is the first year I've grown that much but when I was a kid it would keep through the winter.


----------



## Davarm

I had a pleasant surprise today, I was looking through my plum trees to see how many we might get this year and in the top of 1 tree I saw 2 ripe ones about the size of lemons. I have no idea why those two were ripe when the rest were green and the size of ping pong balls but the oldest DD and I each ate one and they were good!

Early in the year the trees started to bloom then it turned cold and the blooms that had opened died, guess those two survived.


----------



## *Andi

*Oh ...Oh...Oh ...*

My first tomatoes... Yes, It was from my greenhouse but rather tasty!


----------



## Davarm

Beets!

I brought in our first mess of beets today, going to have them for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Davarm

Lots of cilantro, trying to get the patch picked and dehydrated before it all bolts.


----------



## notyermomma

Lettuce! Radishes! Kale! Herbs! And best of all ... the STRAWBERRIES. :factor10:


----------



## txcatlady

Canned 4 qts of green beans last night and 7 1/2 pints of berry jelly tonight. It was so good I licked the spoon. Ready to start digging potatoes but don't think they are quite big enough. Pinto beans are looking fabulous! Lots of green tomatoes. 3 inch rain helped last week. Today was last day at school for me. Workshop next week. So ready to harvest, can and dehydrate.


----------



## Davarm

With all that rain we had last week some of my heads of cabbage had started to split - so cut them off and gonna some of it tomorrow for lunch.

They didn't have much growing left to do, the heads were between 4 and 5 pounds.


----------



## Davarm

Brought in about 4 pounds of dill flowers to dry tonight also picked a bag of dill/fennel(cross) flowers to go in after the dill dries.

That dill/fennel cross pops up all over the yard and garden - kinda like pigweed, seems to grow anywhere there is soil.


----------



## *Andi

More tomatoes from the greenhouse ...Dang they are good. The garden in general is not doing well with the lack of rain. (sigh)

But I did spot a few green tomatoes that looked good for fried tomatoes...


----------



## smaj100

Pulled in 3 heads of broccoli, 19 pickling cuc's, 2 squash, and a bowl full of cherry maters. The big maters should start turning later this week and more cuc's peppers, squash and zuchini coming in. woohooo


----------



## Davarm

More dill flowers, may have to cut the entire dill plot and dry it - leaves and flowers included if the grasshoppers dont move on in the next day or two.


----------



## *Andi

The first summer squash ...  and just a few more green tomatoes to fry up with it...


----------



## Wanderer0101

Picking lots of really great tomatoes, green beans, peppers, zucchini, yellow squash and egg plant.


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> More dill flowers, may have to cut the entire dill plot and dry it - leaves and flowers included if the grasshoppers don't move on in the next day or two.


Hmmm.... dill flavored grasshoppers :droolie:


----------



## Davarm

LincTex said:


> Hmmm.... dill flavored grasshoppers :droolie:


Now thats an idea isn't it, just pack em in a jar with vinegar and sit em beside the cucumber pickles. lol

Note, The grasshoppers started gnawing the stems of the dill so last night I brought in the first load of whole plants and dried them, doing the same tonight and will keep doing it until the entire plot is dried.

Looks like we'll wind up with several gallons of leaves if yesterdays picken is an indicator, the plot is about 5x12 feet and planted thick.


----------



## sailaway

I have 1 Hungarian Pepper half way to maturity. The new house has a lot of rasberry bushes growing along the fence line, the neighbors say they are good producers. I like rasberrys.artydance:


----------



## Davarm

Gonna make that jar of "Special Dill Pickles" for LincTex tomorrow.

Question: Linc, do you like garlic in your pickles?:laugh:


----------



## smaj100

Puled 2 more heads of broccoli, 2 squash, zucchini and another 9 pickling cucs. Someone is eating my cucs before I can get to them to pickle......


----------



## LincTex

Davarm said:


> Gonna make that jar of "Special Dill Pickles" for LincTex tomorrow.
> Question: Linc, do you like garlic in your pickles? :laugh:


I love garlic in my dill pickles!

(breathes a sigh of relief, knowing the vinegar will dissolve the grasshoppers)


----------



## smaj100

Good gravy we have pickling cuc's coming out of our ears, more squash and zucchini too. 

That's ok 3 jars of Claussen pickles are soaking in brine, and tonight's dinner fresh squash, zucchini and sweet Italian sausage.

Now if those maters would start turning.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Garlic scapes and strawberries for me.

Did you know if you eat about 15 scapes then take a sip of beer about 15 minutes later your mouth feels like it's on fire (in a good way)?


----------



## Davarm

ZoomZoom said:


> Garlic scapes and strawberries for me.
> 
> Did you know if you eat about 15 scapes then take a sip of beer about 15 minutes later your mouth feels like it's on fire (in a good way)?


I'm going to give that a try, dont know why you would be eating garlic and drinking beer but I'm intrigued! lol



smaj100 said:


> Good gravy we have pickling cuc's coming out of our ears, more squash and zucchini too.
> 
> That's ok 3 jars of Claussen pickles are soaking in brine, and tonight's dinner fresh squash, zucchini and sweet Italian sausage.
> 
> Now if those maters would start turning.


Our squash and cucumbers got a late start because of freezes we had in late April but gonna start giving squash away in the next week or so.

Pickle maken time for us will start in a few weeks, after we make our 30 half gallon jars of dills we'll be ready for another year!


----------



## smaj100

Made up 3 pints of different cut pickles with a Claussen recipe I found on the net. AWESOME flavor. We will start canning them as more and more come in. Squash still rolling in, most of the main broccoli heads have been cut and the side shoots are starting to come up, maters are starting to turn, beans are filling in too.


----------



## ZoomZoom

smaj100 said:


> Made up 3 pints of different cut pickles with a Claussen recipe I found on the net. AWESOME flavor.


Did the recipe tell you to include a crisper? I found many don't. The pickles taste great but are limp and soft after canning.


----------



## smaj100

Zoom,

The recipe I used calls for the pickles to ferment for 3 days on the counter and once the desired taste/flavor is reached stick em in the fridge. So no crisper, but no canning or water bath. They should store in the fridge for up to 6 months. 

So not a shelf stable recipe, a darn good use of the cucs. I need to find a good canning recipe though so they will store a little better on the shelf. Do you have one?


----------



## ZoomZoom

We normally start with a Mrs. Wages mix then tweak to our taste. _Be advised that their packaging doesn't say crisper is included or to add to the recipe but it's needed._


----------



## crabapple

Early blueberries are gone, mid Blueberries are ripping, Raspberries will be ready any day.
Grapes,muscadine & pear later in the season.
Squash,garlic,collards are ready & white potatoes soon.


----------



## ArizonaJake

Today is maters maters and more maters i have a lot of chili's but there just few days or so out. I had to build a nice shade cover a lot of my plants got wiped out by my mico climate.


----------



## Woody

Summer mode here. Peas and other spring crops are about over. Couple squash are ready, I like them a bit larger so, another rain should do them. No tomatoes yet, I start from direct seeding. Spinach is over, I got a little but it is starting to get bitter.

Blackberries are starting! They are mighty small but there will be a lot of them. Got a few handfulls and gave a few to the pup. She got a bit overexcited and was eating all the red ones. I know it is not 'produce' but picked the first Passionflower flowers today, 6 of them!!! Another week and I will be harvesting 'vines in blossom'. After they re-grow we will pick flowers for a month or so.


----------



## RevWC

Oak Leaf and Black Seed Simpson Lettuce from 4 year old non GMO seeds..yessssss.


----------



## Genevieve

mostly getting herbs for drying and using fresh. Mint,lemon balm, sage, oregano, basil, garlic chives,onion chives and flat parsley.
The spinach and lettuces are done until I can plant more come sept.
cherries are almost ready for picking. very close. maybe even after this weekend after the rain.
had to wait so long before I could plant because of the weather that it'll be a while before I start harvesting anything from the raised beds but everything is growing well. just got over the first heat wave of the season so that really helped to get things growing


----------



## hashbrown

The photo is one day last fall, our garden is just now starting to come on. Had so much rain my potatoes spoiled in the ground.


----------



## ArizonaJake

Anyone try growing potatos in a hanging pot with the roots exposed. I heard its a way to get a single plant to grow more. When harvesting you dont have to dig up the plant.


----------



## ArizonaJake

Another question from a rookie grower is can i keep a tomato plant multi years like mine isnt looking so hot right now and i would normally just take it out and flgrow something differnt, but will a tomato plant hibernate ans come back again.


----------



## hashbrown

ArizonaJake said:


> Another question from a rookie grower is can i keep a tomato plant multi years like mine isnt looking so hot right now and i would normally just take it out and flgrow something differnt, but will a tomato plant hibernate ans come back again.


Tomato plants get wore out and don't produce, we always have second planting for later season tomatoes.


----------



## ArizonaJake

Thanks for the heads up i was really proud of my tomato plant will hate to toss it in the compost but the heat think is just to much for it


----------



## Davarm

Tomatoes come in "determinant" and "indeterminant" verities, the determinants bloom, produce abundantly then grow a few fruits until they die out.

Indeterminant verities will continue to produce as long as the plant survives. 

Knowing which you have will help you decide whether to replace them or try to keep them producing. Adding a little folier drench of calcium may help older plants to set new fruit.


----------



## ArizonaJake

How do i know what type i have


----------



## txcatlady

If you bought the plants, it will say on the tag or the box they were sitting in. Sometimes the plants are duds. This year my plants are doing great. Last three years no production. Great plants, no production. Sometimes you cut your losses and start over!


----------



## Davarm

ArizonaJake said:


> How do i know what type i have


Once you find out what verity(Porter, Celebrity, Big Beef, Homestead...) you can do a web search on that name and you should be able to find out that way.

Generally tomato verities developed to be grown commercially are determinant producers, farmers can let the plants load down with fruits then harvest them all at once and be done with it.

Many heirloom verities are indeterminant producers and haven't had that trait bred out of them.


----------



## ArizonaJake

Mine are a better bush and say there indeterminant so the will continue to produce as long as the plant is healthy so it says at least


----------



## LincTex

ArizonaJake said:


> Anyone try growing potatos in a hanging pot with the roots exposed. I heard its a way to get a single plant to grow more. When harvesting you don't have to dig up the plant.


 The most novel idea I heard was to just lay them on the ground and cover with straw.... keep the straw moist, and when harvest time comes just brush the straw away and the spuds are all just lying there. No digging.

http://www.bettervegetablegardening.com/growing-potatoes-in-straw.html

http://www.permaculture.co.uk/articles/mulching-potatoes-straw

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/potato/tips-for-growing-potatoes-in-straw.htm

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cornucop/msg0114042415049.html

http://www.humeseeds.com/potato.htm
Straw: For centuries, Scandinavians have grown potatoes in stacks of straw or other mulching material. Potatoes are planted above ground in the straw, and as the vines begin to grow, additional straw` or mulch is mounded up around the base of the plants. This results in a yield of very clean potatoes. New potatoes can be harvested easily even before the potato vines mature completely.

http://strawbalegardens.com/blog/2013/02/youll-never-grow-potatoes-any-other-way-again/

http://www.growveg.com/growblogpost.aspx?id=237

http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/growing-potatoes-in-mulch-zmaz78mazjma.aspx


----------



## ArizonaJake

Interesting might have to give some of that a try, i dont have alot of growing space right now as im just now getting my garden to grow. I have 6 36"x36" beds so getting things to yield more is something im after due to the fact to rhe time for the plant to get to a point of harvest.


----------



## Genevieve

FINALLY!!! I can list something! w00t! 

I finally got almost a quart of cherries from my one tree. I had to plant another so they could pollinate so I only have one cherry tree producing this year. Hopefully next year they both will

I also finally got a handful of blueberries but I've done ate those lol










those are Montmorecy and I'd have to check again the other tree I planted for the name. Can't wait to pit and use them in my oatmeal!


----------



## ArizonaJake

How do i post pictures im using my phone to do all my posting


----------



## Genevieve

ArizonaJake said:


> How do i post pictures im using my phone to do all my posting


um...I upload my pics to my computer and then to my photobucket account. I don't know if you can do it over your phone or not. sorry I'm not "techy" :surrender:

maybe theres an app for that?:dunno:


----------



## notyermomma

Tonight I had a "clean out the fridge/garden" meal for dinner. I harvested the rest of my kale and radishes. I also gave up on my non-producing brussels sprouts plants and chopped up the leaves.

To that I added cauliflower, half a zucchini, a bag of beet greens, sesame seeds, and a smallish slab of tofu. 

Stir-fried greens are my favorite meal. And frugal too! :droolie:


----------



## goshengirl

Genevieve said:


> FINALLY!!! I can list something! w00t!


You're killing me, Genevieve. Those look so delicious! Montmorency is my favorite.


----------



## Genevieve

lol sorry. I've been waiting for 2 years for those things lol

I also have peaches and apples finally this year. still no pears but they're temperamental things anyways. hopefully they'll decide to produce for me soon


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Genevieve said:


> um...I upload my pics to my computer and then to my photobucket account. I don't know if you can do it over your phone or not. sorry I'm not "techy" :surrender:
> 
> maybe theres an app for that?:dunno:


If you're on a phone, you need to use the app. You can't do it with the web browser.


----------



## Genevieve

AdmiralD7S said:


> If you're on a phone, you need to use the app. You can't do it with the web browser.


there! see?!


----------



## Davarm

I had a nice surprise this afternoon.

I had let my spring cabbage go this year, looked like the grasshoppers and other garden bugs had just about eaten it down to nothing. The weeds had grown and covered most of the plants so - "Out Of Sight/Out Of Mind.

This afternoon I decided to cut the entire plot down, mulch it and let it brew until the fall or next spring. I got to digging around and saw that I had quite a few heads that were usable and wound with around a hundred pounds, many were small heads but sauerkraut doesn't care what size they are.lol

Now I'm going to have to send a day chopping and packing cabbage.


----------



## RevWC

Bell and Jalapeno Peppers. Tomato's soon.


----------



## crabapple

Corn,3 gallons of Blueberries,Raspberries,Pepper & garlic.


----------



## Genevieve

I cut the first 2 cukes this morning. There are also 3 zukes that need just another day or two before they're ready. I don't like them huge but a nice medium size. I have tiny watermelons lol I also have plenty of blooms on all the lopes and melon plants and all sorts of bees pollinating them. I have tomatoes but they haven't turned yet. The celery is doing well and I also have blooms on the sweet peppers but no produce yet *sighs*
This late start is really hitting home.
I'm thinking of looking into how to erect tunnels so this doesn't happen again.
Hubby and I are both real happy with the pipes used for raised gardening. They're working out really well and he said he's keeping an eye out for more


----------



## Davarm

Squash(zucchini, golden zucchini and crookneck), cucumbers(armenian-pickling), tomatoes, peppers and peaches.

Enough to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## crabapple

More Garlic, cucumbers,peppers,onions,carrots, more blueberries.
A few Dew Berries, early grapes are turning.
Green Tomatoes, none have turned, should break any day now.


----------



## ArizonaJake

How long did your garlic take.


----------



## LilRedHen

beans, squash & cucumbers


----------



## kelee877

We had frost here this morning, I have to get out and look for damage, the weather has been very cool here this year..so much for global warming.

I have plants in buckets on my back deck, they will coming back indoors after we get back from vacation, but the frost nipped at a couple of the basil plants


----------



## LilRedHen

More squash and cucumbers


----------



## LincTex

kelee877 said:


> We had frost here this morning, I have to get out and look for damage, the weather has been very cool here this year..so much for global warming.


Wow, How far North do you live?


----------



## Genevieve

or how far Under? could be in Oz or NZ. it's winter there now right?


----------



## hashbrown

Picked 4 bushels of green beans sold 3 and canning 1.


----------



## crabapple

ArizonaJake said:


> How long did your garlic take.


Buy it in mid July, plant in Sept/Oct. & harvest when 2/3 of the leaves/ blades are turning yellow or brown.
For me that is late June/ early July.

I buy form http://www.wegrowgarlic.com/catalog/ for four years now.
Georgian Fire, Cherokee & Colorado Purple are the best I have, but Chinese Pink,Loiacono & Machashi did well in my poor sandy soil also.

http://www.wegrowgarlic.com/catalog/ has a page on planting,growing & harvesting.
I have learned a lot in four years & still know so little.


----------



## ArizonaJake

Thank you crabapple for info. Thats a long time to tie up one of my containers. Maybe i will run a small test planter in sept.


----------



## Genevieve

depends on where you live as to how long it will take for garlic. If you have a long season like folks in the southern parts you don't need to plant in the fall.

I cut 3 zucchini and 2 cucumbers this morning. I plan on using the zucchini in this the recipe

*Cut a zucchini into thin slices and toss in 1 Tbsp olive oil, sea salt, and pepper. Sprinkle with paprika and bake at 450°F for 25 to 30 minutes.*

But I'm planning on using either Old Bay or some taco seasoning

I also want to make some augratin zucchini soon. I like cheesy stuff :droolie:


----------



## Davarm

I picked 2 of my "Jumbo Pink Banana Squash" tonight, one was about 3ft long and weighs around 45 pounds, the second is a bit smaller and weighs about 25.

I picked a smaller one and gave it MMM and Gypsysue when they were down but these 2 are the biggest to date, have a few more that will be bigger and weigh more when they are ripe. 

The pics aren't that good but I didn't feel like trying to set up a better shot, its a bit late for that and I have to get up early tomorrow(later today)lol.

Thats a yardstick on the squash.


----------



## crabapple

ArizonaJake said:


> Thank you crabapple for info. Thats a long time to tie up one of my containers. Maybe i will run a small test planter in sept.


We've always wanted to experiment with growing garlic in containers but somehow after planting the field we've just never gotten around to it. Fortunately we have some family members that are just as crazy about garlic as we are (or is that just as crazy as we are?) that have been kind enough to experiment with growing garlic in containers and share their experiences and growing tips with us. Here is their story of how to grow garlic in containers their own words complete with a few photos of their 2008 garlic crop. Thanks so much for sharing your story and expertise with us John and Sharon!

Yes, garlic CAN be grown in containers. We didn't know that for sure the first year, when we killed all our garlic by leaving straw on the pots through warm spells - the straw rotted out underneath, killing the garlic. Distraught though we were, we were undeterred, and this year, all of our four pots of garlic survived. From our triumph, we have learned the following lessons about growing garlic in containers. Remember that your climate may vary from ours and you may need to make adjustments accordingly. (John and Sharon are located in Virginia)

1) We plant our garlic in early October, taking the biggest garlic cloves from the head. This year, we successfully grew Silver White, Slovenian, Spanish Roja and Simonetti. We used regular potting soil just like all of our other container herbs.

2) First, make sure you get a big deep pot. Though we grew our garlic successfully, the heads were not as large as they should have been. We planted five cloves per 16" diameter pot (but it was tapered more narrowly at the bottom). The problem wasn't spacing - it was depth. We had no idea that the garlic would shoot its roots downward quite so far, which crammed the garlic against the bottom. Next year, we will use our "large pots" (they are 20 inches in diameter, only slightly tapered, and deeper than our 16 inch pots - we normally use those for peppers.)

3) So . . . plant the garlic only one inch under the soil in a deep pot!

4) You will usually find that the plants grow in the fall, and then die down and go dormant in the winter. No worries, they are gathering energy for the spring. When you start getting cold nights, it is time to put some fresh straw on the plants. If you have warm spells, make sure you remove the straw so you don't lose your garlic as we did! We bought one small bale of straw and probably took off the straw and replaced it 3-4 times over the winter, leaving it off completely during the strange warm spells that Northern Virginia always experiences in the middle of winter.

5) Early in spring, take the straw off completely. We used Miracle Gro on our garlic as it began to shoot up and that did wonders. As time went by, we began to use blood meal (garlic loves its nitrogen). Next year, we'll probably mix in blood meal from the beginning to try and promote larger heads.

6) Just like garlic in the ground, when about half of the green stalks go brown, it's time to harvest, though you can also gently check by using your fingers and checking the size of the head. We found that the Spanish Roja and Simonetti were ready in our area about mid-June, and the Silver White and Slovenian at the very end of June. This can vary with weather changes and geography, obviously.

7) We rinsed the dirt off of our garlic, tied it together with twine and hung it in the basement to dry. The Spanish Roja and Simonetti already look as though they are dry and ready to go after two weeks of hanging in the basement. As Mike and Karen have mentioned before, don't forget to tie a tag onto the garlic so you can remember which variety is which.

8) So, give it a try - we'll be back to update our report after we have enjoyed our first crop of our very own garlic!

Sharon Nelson and John Simek
President and Vice President of Sensei Enterprises, Inc. by trade
Container farmers by choice! http://www.senseient.com/


----------



## Genevieve

2 more zucchini this morning. I have plenty of tomatoes but they just won't ripen. no peppers yet either *sigh* oh well.
The cantaloupes are the size of baseballs now and so are the watermelons. they're sugar babies so they won't be much longer before they're ready.
I keep watering and feeding everything. just have to wait I suppose


----------



## Dakine

Genevieve said:


> I cut the first 2 cukes this morning. There are also 3 zukes that need just another day or two before they're ready. I don't like them huge but a nice medium size. I have tiny watermelons lol I also have plenty of blooms on all the lopes and melon plants and all sorts of bees pollinating them. I have tomatoes but they haven't turned yet. The celery is doing well and I also have blooms on the sweet peppers but no produce yet *sighs*
> This late start is really hitting home.
> I'm thinking of looking into how to erect tunnels so this doesn't happen again.
> Hubby and I are both real happy with the pipes used for raised gardening. They're working out really well and he said he's keeping an eye out for more


tunnels and pipes??? I must need to start reading this thread from the beginning


----------



## Genevieve

Hubby brought home two drainage pipes and I filled them with dirt and compost and I'm growing cukes and sweet peppers in them

The tunnels I want to build for my raised beds so if I have a cold growing season again next year I can get my garden in on time instead of late like this year










I have one cuke and two zukes that need about one more day before I can cut them. I also have one tomato turning! lol

I checked the cantaloupes and they're getting very big fast. The watermelons are the size of softballs (wow)! We've been having a good bit of rain and then all the heat and humidity it must be helping them along


----------



## Halloween

Bush beans, a few Boston cucumbers, heirloom cherry tomatoes a few hot peppers and 1 onion


----------



## crabapple

Sweet peppers & cucumbers, more blue berries.


----------



## txcatlady

All I have left in my garden are tomatoes and okra. The tomatoes are not doing so well. They have yellow foamy spots under the skin when you peel them. I have canned some tomato sauce and picante sauce so I am okay that production is down. Okra is only enough for a meal each picking. When it picks up I may can some but probably will dehydrate if small amounts. Taking care of potato crop now by canning. This country is so diverse! I am amazed that I am finishing my garden and some spots are just getting started. What a blessed year we had here in TX as we had some timely rains and the temps were mild until now. Nice rain this morning and cooler.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Pulled some garlic, an onion, some bell peppers.

Mrs. ZZ took those and made "loaded" baked potatos with those things tossed in (with beans, sour cream, butter, chives...).

My belly is grumbling. I guess I should have stopped at 2 potatoes.


----------



## Dakine

Genevieve said:


> Hubby brought home two drainage pipes and I filled them with dirt and compost and I'm growing cukes and sweet peppers in them
> 
> The tunnels I want to build for my raised beds so if I have a cold growing season again next year I can get my garden in on time instead of late like this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one cuke and two zukes that need about one more day before I can cut them. I also have one tomato turning! lol
> 
> I checked the cantaloupes and they're getting very big fast. The watermelons are the size of softballs (wow)! We've been having a good bit of rain and then all the heat and humidity it must be helping them along


Okay now I see the pipes, those are huge, nice to see them put to a good purpose instead of just taking up space in a landfill.

But, how do the tunnels in the raised beds work?


----------



## Genevieve

The tunnels would work the same way as in the ground. Hubby brought home some heavy gauge wire thats used by electricians to hang something ( can't remember now lol) and it will work to make the "dome" across the beds and then I can use either one product to retain heat or a netting to keep bugs off. I can just pull the covers back when not needed and fold and store for the winter.


----------



## smaj100

Anyone ever seen one of these? I found this lone little bugger growing on my potato plant last night in the garden. After researching it, apparently it is a True potato seed (TPS), similar inside to a tomato. Seeds are saved like a tomato and planted in early spring, transplanted as soon as no fear of frost.

Just curious if anyone has ever dealt with or tried growing taters from these?


----------



## smaj100

Got 60 ears of corn from the garden tonight. Gonna be freezing and canning up some corn tomm......


----------



## ZoomZoom

Pulled the remainder of the garlic yesterday. Just an "OK" harvest. 

Onions will come out this coming week.


----------



## smaj100

6 bags of yesterdays harvested corn put in the freezer for corn on the cob, and 12 pints of whole corn waiting to go in the canner. Also have a pot of tomato paste cooking down slowly waiting for the water canner.


----------



## crabapple

25 carrots, 3 egg plant,5 gallon bucket of cucumbers, 5 gallon bucket of red irish potatoes,1/2 bushes of tomatoes,a peck basket of bell & banana peppers. Wife still picking blueberries,so not count there.
Grapes have started to ripen, should have some monday.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Crabapple, how do you keep the bugs off your egg plant plants?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## bunnygal

*Today's Garden Produce - Bunnygal in CT*

Here in the northeast we had a very long, cold spring so veggies are about 3 weeks behind schedule. While I long for the first big, juicy, heirloom tomato, I took advantage of the extended spring by growing more cool weather crops.

I still have an abundance of snow peas on the vines and even though it's mid july - my lettuce and cilanto have not bolted - still mild and sweet.

Today I brough in a large black 'contractors' size trash bag full of kale - several different varieties. Most of it will be dehydrated and made into a powder for smoothies and what is not dehydrated will be frozen.

Yesterday I dug up 2 raised beds of garlic - 144 heads in total. My method for curing them is to hang them from the underside of the umbrella that covers my picnic table. They are in full shade but also have unlimited air flow - i've used this method for about 5 years now and it works great. I'm attaching a picture of last year's garlic hanging under the umbrella

Today I brought in 2-five gallon buckets of carrots - all heirloom varieties - every color but orange LOL. I LOVE the taste of heirloom carrots.

I also brough in 12 cucumbers; there are more to be picked but i find they last longer on the vine than in the house. I dont like pickles or relish so for me the only way I eat cucumbers is raw and there's only so many I can eat at a time.
I have 6 varieties growing. The red and yellow hmong are my favorites.

The yellow squash and zucchini is going crazy - i'm picking about 6 of each on a daily basis. I also picked 3 of my jumbo pink banana squash - they are monsters.

I just pulled up the last of the radishes; it's getting a bit too hot for them now.

I have an endless amount of swiss chard in the garden - it's another item that comes all at once and I cant keep up with eating it. Still trying to find a good way to preserve it.

I brough in more beets -not many, about a dozen.
I brought in a 5 gallon bucket of green beans and a shopping bag of basil.

Brought in 4 massive heads of cabbage and enough collard greens to feed an army. This is my first year growing collard greens and I had not expected each plant to get so massive so I have a TON. I picked a few bell peppers, but they were small. Typically my peppers flourish but this year they are looking a bit sad, not sure why.

Picked a few eggplant - I'm 'trying to like' eggplant LOL so most of it stayed on the plant 

For fruit, I picked several quarts of yellow 'anne' variety raspberries, red heirloom raspberries, giant blackberries, honeyberries and just a few blueberries. The black birds managed to tear through the double layer of bird netting and get at them anyway. Dang birds. I also picked the last of the early strawberries.

I think that's all for yesterday and today. Soon the white corn will be ready for picking, along with lots and lots of melons and of course - the TOMATOES!!!!! YUMMY 

This is a great thread - thanks for starting it.

Bunnygal


----------



## crabapple

lilmissy0740 said:


> Crabapple, how do you keep the bugs off your egg plant plants?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I am going to be of little help, I have no real problem with bugs.
I only have 8 little egg plants, one has not flowered, I think aphids got to it when it was young.I sprayed it with a water hose.
I do not eat egg plants, DW & a few friends love them & I grow them for them.
In the 3 years I have lost two plants, they lived, but did not bare fruit.
But I have not put out poison for 3 years, I hand pick tomatoes worms & squash bugs.
That is about it for me.
I use PYRETHRIN on fire ants,BT works well for some, but I have never used it.
Insecticidal soap is good, but I do not use it.

I have more fruit then I can put up & eat, give some away.
So a few bug bitten fruit is craved up & all waste is composted.
P.S. NOTE: to all it is best to spray after 4:00 pm, you are less likely to spray HONEY BEES.


----------



## txcatlady

Picked another big batch of tomatoes today. really thought I was done. Freezing until I can go to town and get more jars. So excited! My sweet potatoes are blooming! I hope that means they are producing. I planted in syrup buckets as an experiment to see if they would make without taking over my garden. My slips took forever to be ready to plant. Timing looks good though to get growth before frost. Yeah!


----------



## Davarm

I've been pretty busy the last week, picking peaches, cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers, squash and we had our first watermelon a few days ago.

The watermelons(Carolina Cross) are nowhere near the size of the ones in the lineage I ordered from - most are looking to be 25 -30 or so pounds, kinda disappointing for seeds that were $20.00 a dozen but my soil isn't the best.

My winter squash(Jumbo Pink Banana) are starting to mature, I already have over 100 pounds(3 squash) in the house and a butt load ready to pick. Gonna start giving them away since I have 30 or 40 jars left from last year.


----------



## bunnygal

*@ Davarm - RE: Jumbo Pink Banana Squash*



Davarm said:


> My winter squash(Jumbo Pink Banana) are starting to mature, I already have over 100 pounds(3 squash) in the house and a butt load ready to pick. Gonna start giving them away since I have 30 or 40 jars left from last year.


This is my 3rd year growing Jumbo Pink Banana squash. I'm amazed at how big they get. This year the plants are producing mass amounts of them; much more than the past 2 years and they are growing incredibly fast; the squash are HUGE.

I'm curious what planting zone you are in that has allowed for you to be picking them already? As a 'winter' squash, jumbo pink banana have a long growing season; 110-115 days from start to finish. They are 'ripe' when the skin turns a pink-orange color - the best comparison is salmon. Here in the northeast, Zone 5B, I generally let the frost hit the vines to sweeten them, then pick them - just like any winter squash variety.

We had a LONG winter and a COLD spring so everything is about 3 weeks behind; we had hard frosts into the 3rd week of may so I wont be picking my pink banana squash until close to thanksgiving.

Just curious - do you pick yours early (before fully ripe) or do you live in an unusual climate that allowed you to plant your squash 3-4 months ago?


----------



## Genevieve

WATERMELON!!!!! lol
more zucchini and now the tomatoes have turned.
more herbs ( basil, oregano,garlic and onion chives,parsley,mint)

cantaloupes are still not big enough and it should be time to put in more cabbages soon. I have to check the calender


----------



## nightwing

I have to finish picking grapes I think there are 5 gallons + 
then pluck clean pluck and wash then I have to squash while bringing to a boil
and screen the seeds out and try to keep as much pulp as I like that way.

I put 6 cups in a gallon zip bag after it cools and freeze or put in fridge 
until a time when I have the time or motivation the make jelly.
I have run through a lot of sugar and pectin if you can buy it by the pound 
off the net and at real savings over the brick & mortar stores.
The local sources are very expensive and small portions only make 
1 and 3/4 batches If I recall


----------



## crabapple

A few gallons of grape, 25 bulbs of garlic,20 carrots,1/2 bush of tomatoes,5 cukes, 3 egg plants.
A few blueberries, pear limbs are touching the ground.


----------



## Davarm

I'm zone 7a or b, not sure which but am west of Dallas/Ft Worth.

Sometimes the weather here lets me plant them in February or March but this year it was around May(I think).

The vines I plant, only about half the squash turn the bright pink color - most turn a dull salmon but they all make good pies and breads.

I'm blown away at how well they produce and how heavy the squash get, in my book they are a real winner and I'll be planting them as long as I garden.

Another big + is that they are heirloom - no need to keep buying seeds.



bunnygal said:


> This is my 3rd year growing Jumbo Pink Banana squash. I'm amazed at how big they get. This year the plants are producing mass amounts of them; much more than the past 2 years and they are growing incredibly fast; the squash are HUGE.
> 
> I'm curious what planting zone you are in that has allowed for you to be picking them already? As a 'winter' squash, jumbo pink banana have a long growing season; 110-115 days from start to finish. They are 'ripe' when the skin turns a pink-orange color - the best comparison is salmon. Here in the northeast, Zone 5B, I generally let the frost hit the vines to sweeten them, then pick them - just like any winter squash variety.
> 
> We had a LONG winter and a COLD spring so everything is about 3 weeks behind; we had hard frosts into the 3rd week of may so I wont be picking my pink banana squash until close to thanksgiving.
> 
> Just curious - do you pick yours early (before fully ripe) or do you live in an unusual climate that allowed you to plant your squash 3-4 months ago?


For the past several days I've been bringing in several 5 gallon buckets full of peaches each day, almost finished with them, finally.

Yesterday got several 3 gallon buckets of tomatillos, lots and lots of Armenian Cucumbers - will keep us in juice and salad for a looong time, lots of squash(yellow crookneck and golden zucchini), half a dozen watermelons, tomatoes, peppers and a bucket of okra.

Tomorrow am going to pick grapes for juice and jelly.


----------



## Hooch

I picked some onions today to dry out..half my onions didnt do that well the other half did great.

I pulled another bunch of carrots a few days ago

I had these huge cabbage heads that Ive been letting the hens eat as they like. I really dont eat that much cabbage and grew way to much..so they scored..

Strawberries are recovering from the cold rainy weather we had recently. I tossed a bunch of half moldy ones today and grazed a bunch more..many more are doing fine now that the sun has made a appearance..

scallions are doing great..cilantro I have everywhere...I still have 5 artichokes that I can eat on one bush..the other has about 7 that went to flower..I just couldnt eat them all. 


I have 2 pumpkins growing well and still have a bunch of potatoes ready to pick.

birds got most of my cherries..dang birds..

I guess for not really doing much gardening this year due to me trying to get out of here, Im having a nice haul

I cant help it..Im a garden addict and Ill never stop growing!


----------



## smaj100

Pulled all of our taters yesterday, and still getting a ton of zucchini and squash. The DW will be prepping the taters to can them, and we found a new recipe for zucchini salsa and are trying it out. We've frozen some, canned some and don't want to waste it.


----------



## hashbrown

Today's Bounty, Picked this before the ***** got a chance to eat it plus 12 nice bass fillets I caught this morning.


----------



## Davarm

Just watermelons, okra and peppers today, gonna have to pick cucumbers and tomatoes tomorrow.

Was in the watermelon patch and as I thumped one it split wide open, guess the recent rain was more than it could handle. I took out my knife, cut it and the oldest daughter and I sat under a peach tree and ate it, kinda reminded me of when we(older brother and myself) would raid the watermelon fields as kids.


----------



## Davarm

Brought in half a dozen more watermelons today.

Gonna have to learn to deal with the melons a little better, the all night trips to the bathrooms gotta stop! lol


----------



## bunnygal

Seems that it's prime cucumber time in most places. Perhaps I can get some advice. I LOVE fresh cucumbers, but HATE pickles of any kind and dont use relish or salsa. It's not the texture of pickles I dislike, I just dont like the taste; the pickling solution totally changes the flavor of the cucumbers. I picked 18 cucumbers yesterday and 13 the day before. It will be like this for 2-3 weeks then they are DONE for the year (but i am thining of planting another patch now for a fall crop). Does anyone have any suggestions on how to preserve cucumbers without pickling them? Freezing doesn't work, they thaw to a soggy mess. I tried dehydrating them, but with such a high water content they basically evaporate in the process and of course, canning = altered flavor and I only like cucumbers that taste like fresh cucumbers. Any suggestions?


----------



## Davarm

We grow a lot of Armenian cucumber and juice most of them each summer. The "pulp" left over dehydrates pretty easily and can be "rehydrated" using yogurt with a little dill mixed in, the texture is a little off but the overall taste is pretty good. Cheap yogurt(thinner the better), sour cream or even buttermilk work well to rehydrate the dried pulp in, if needed a little water can be added to thin it up some.

We dont wind up with a lot of dried pulp since a cucumber is around 80-90% water but it's better than wasting it.


----------



## crabapple

Davarm said:


> We grow a lot of Armenian cucumber and juice most of them each summer. The "pulp" left over dehydrates pretty easily and can be "rehydrated" using yogurt with a little dill mixed in, the texture is a little off but the overall taste is pretty good. Cheap yogurt(thinner the better), sour cream or even buttermilk work well to rehydrate the dried pulp in, if needed a little water can be added to thin it up some.
> 
> We dont wind up with a lot of dried pulp since a cucumber is around 80-90% water but it's better than wasting it.


My DW makes cucumber water.
Here some other things to do.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/101682904059513782/


----------



## Hooch

Davarm...your amazing...i wish you were my neighbor so i could learn stuff from you! 

I pulled up another maybe 10ish pounds of yukon gold potatoes tonight. All decent sized and healthy looking.


----------



## bunnygal

Davarm said:


> We grow a lot of Armenian cucumber and juice most of them each summer. The "pulp" left over dehydrates pretty easily and can be "rehydrated" using yogurt with a little dill mixed in, the texture is a little off but the overall taste is pretty good. Cheap yogurt(thinner the better), sour cream or even buttermilk work well to rehydrate the dried pulp in, if needed a little water can be added to thin it up some.
> 
> We dont wind up with a lot of dried pulp since a cucumber is around 80-90% water but it's better than wasting it.


I just purchased my first juicer about 3 weeks ago. Haven't really gotten into using it regularly yet, but I plan to. I do have two excalibur 9 tray dehydrators so I can dehydrate the pulp.

Question? when you mix the dried pulp with yogurt and dill to reconstitute it, what does it 'come back as'? Meaning, is it a spread, a dip? Do you eat it with a spoon? Is it a cucumber again (or similar to one) or does it take on a new use?


----------



## Genevieve

tomatoes
another zucchini
and I think I have another watermelon ready but it won't hurt it to sit another day or two so I'm gonna leave it.

I'm about ready to take the zucchini plants out, work in some more compost and start some greenbeans


----------



## Davarm

Hooch said:


> Davarm...your amazing...i wish you were my neighbor so i could learn stuff from you!


Hooch, I hate to throw anything out so we started maiking the juice a few years ago to save the cucumbers and liked it so much we kept on making it, now the Armenian cucumbers are a big part of the garden just for the juice.

I spent a lot of time as a kid with both sets of grandparents who went through the depression and learned a lot from them, they were so "frugal" they would wash plastic bags, aluminum foil and pie tins then re-use them, I sometimes do that and it drives the daughters nuts. I have one set of grandparents still alive(both are 98 this year) so the DD's can see first hand where I get some of it from. lol



bunnygal said:


> I just purchased my first juicer about 3 weeks ago. Haven't really gotten into using it regularly yet, but I plan to. I do have two excalibur 9 tray dehydrators so I can dehydrate the pulp.
> 
> Question? when you mix the dried pulp with yogurt and dill to reconstitute it, what does it 'come back as'? Meaning, is it a spread, a dip? Do you eat it with a spoon? Is it a cucumber again (or similar to one) or does it take on a new use?


I've had some trouble with making the cucumber juice with my juicer, seems they have too much liquid in them and "slings" the juice out into the pulp bin before it can be strained out. Our juicer works pretty well for everything else so I'm guessing it's just it's just a problem with the cucumbers.

We started making the cucumber juice by running them in a food processor until they are pretty much liquified then straining it through cheese cloth, after the "pulp" drips, we gather the corners of the cloth and twist it to press out the juice. You can make the pulp as moist or as dry as you want to, it takes a little more time than a juicer but for us the time is worth it.

When you rehydrate the pulp you can make it what ever consistancy you want by adding a little water, we like to make it about the consistancy of mashed potatoes and eat it as a salad. We have taken the wet pulp - before dehydratiing - and added our favorite salad dressing as well as rehydrating the dried pulp in it, works pretty good both ways. We sometimes keep a container of the wet pulp(before dehydrating) in the fridge to make up fresh "salads" during the summer.

I've never tried mixing the pulp with the sour cream or yogurt before dehydrating, gonna have to try that. When I do I'm going to drain the yogurt through cheese cloth to remove some of the whey to reduce the dehydrating time, most of the time we use home made yogurt and drain it pretty well anyway so it should be a pretty easy "do" when I get around to trying it.

Another + for the cucumbers is that for diabetics, cucumbers(and pulp and juice) wont raise your blood sugar any as long as you dont add other ingredients to it.


----------



## ArizonaJake

It is summer planting season here i put eggplant, beans, maiters, summer squash.


----------



## notyermomma

From my balcony garden: Strawberries, kale, cherry tomatoes, a few different herbs.

The neighborhood community garden where I volunteer hit the jackpot today. We share everything of course, but I came home with lots of purple potatoes, cukes, zukes, green beans, collards, parsley, and some japanese herb whose name I can't remember. I also got a helpful tutorial from a 6-year-old boy on the correct way to dig a hole to China. 

I came home and whipped up a big bowl of garlicky green beans and potatoes for lunch. Hoo momma!


----------



## cantinawest

*not very good garden*

I wish our garden had produced better than it had, but we were able to get some fresh salsa from tomatoes, onions and peppers that we picked today.

This is what did in our tomatoes and I think may have had an effect on our melons and squashes and cucumbers _Verticillium wilt fungus or Fusarium wilt fungus. The effects of both are very similar, in that tomato plants wilt and die rapidly as the fungus clogs the vascular system of the tomato plant. It can be difficult to determine which fungus is causing the wilted tomato plants._


----------



## LilRedHen

More cucumbers, more squash, tomorrow okra and corn. If it doesn't rain tomorrow I will be planting turnips, Siberian imp kale and rape on Monday. I gave dd a crisper drawer of cucumbers and another of squash last Sunday. On Wednesday, I gave the mail lady cukes, squash and okra. Now my fridge is full again and I've about canned and pickled out.


----------



## crabapple

2 watermelons, 3 more eggplants, 1/2 bushes of tomatoes,a peck of cucumbers & a few more blueberries.
Left the peppers to turn red/yellow to put color in the salad. More grapes.


----------



## LilRedHen

I just finished cutting off 57 ears of corn. Three pints are in the freezer and the rest is on the stove.


----------



## ArizonaJake

I want to grow corn but there just isnt the room how many ears are you getting per plant .


----------



## crabapple

ArizonaJake said:


> I want to grow corn but there just isnt the room how many ears are you getting per plant .


I put corn in a raised bed full of humus, seeds 6 inches on center.
I got 2 ears per plant.
Some of the old corn gets stalks 8-10 feet tall & has 3-4 ears per plant in a good year.
But the newer corn, last twenty years, is shorter stalks for easy of machine usage.


----------



## LilRedHen

Two ears per stalk. It's a mixture of Silver Queen and Trucker's Favorite (some left overs). The ***** have had a few ears, but not many and won't even look at the live trap. Everyone around here likes Peaches and Cream, but I'm not going to pay over $16.00 per pound for that. I have three more rows of Golden Queen which won't be ready for a couple more weeks. My garden is approximately 100' x 100' and is a lot for one old lady to till, sow, weed, gather and process all of this bounty. My housekeeping is going to h***. And I must also be going crazy, since I am preparing to sow turnips and greens tomorrow and a few more cucumbers.


----------



## ArizonaJake

crabapple said:


> I put corn in a raised bed full of humus, seeds 6 inches on center.
> I got 2 ears per plant.
> Some of the old corn gets stalks 8-10 feet tall & has 3-4 ears per plant in a good year.
> But the newer corn, last twenty years, is shorter stalks for easy of machine usage.


I might spme day dp a raised bed test section just not enough yield for what i have to work with. How long for seed to harvest?


----------



## crabapple

ArizonaJake said:


> I might spme day dp a raised bed test section just not enough yield for what i have to work with. How long for seed to harvest?


90 TO 120 DAYS.
Corn is not a big bearer for the room it takes up, like beans,squash,okra,
tomatoes & peppers.
But you can plant corn early & add running beans a each stalk.
Like the 3 sisters.


----------



## goshengirl

Last week we harvested 8 ears of our Northern Xtra. That's it. The racoons got the rest. 

We didn't grow corn last year, but the previous year we did and had ZERO racoon problems. I'd heard/read that racoons don't like cucumbers, so we planted cucumbers to grow completely around the perimeter of our corn. It worked. 

Now I'm scrambling to get some cucumbers up and growing before the Silver Queen corn gets ripe!


----------



## LilRedHen

More cucumbers, more squash, more okra, more bell peppers.


----------



## hashbrown

Just over 1200 ears of corn today our little patch usually makes a couple thousand. It was hailed on and blown down guess we are lucky.


----------



## hashbrown

I'm thinking a big batch of salsa with todays pick.


----------



## crabapple

hashbrown, I got more peppers,less tomatoes, cucumbers are about played out, but still getting eggplants. No corn or winter square, yet.
I really like the lemon boys, got them for the yellow color in salsa, but they produces well & I going to plant them next year.


----------



## hashbrown

crabapple said:


> hashbrown, I got more peppers,less tomatoes, cucumbers are about played out, but still getting eggplants. No corn or winter square, yet.
> I really like the lemon boys, got them for the yellow color in salsa, but they produces well & I going to plant them next year.


I got my first cantaloupes today, it has been a hard year for us for tomatoes, cool summer slow to ripen. I'm getting tired of zucchinis I have them laying around by the rick. I planted a 2nd crop of cucumbers that are just now coming on and have another fall crop of sweet corn that is about 2' high that I hope makes before frost.


----------



## crabapple

My tomatoes are splitting from the rain, too.

I got in trouble for not planting melons this year.
But there is plenty of room & I never said they could not plant what they wanted.
The berry bushes & grape vines are loaded this year & I am pushing to get them in before they rot.
No guava (Feijoa) or pomegranates this year & the Japanese Persimmons & Muscadines are still green.

hashbrown, Are you in zone 6?


----------



## hashbrown

crabapple said:


> My tomatoes are splitting from the rain, too.
> 
> I got in trouble for not planting melons this year.
> But there is plenty of room & I never said they could not plant what they wanted.
> The berry bushes & grape vines are loaded this year & I am pushing to get them in before they rot.
> No guava (Feijoa) or pomegranates this year & the Japanese Persimmons & Muscadines are still green.
> 
> hashbrown, Are you in zone 6?


Right on the line of 6 and 7. We had great blackberries this year I don't have any grapes but that is on my list. I picked enough possum grapes that my wife made a batch of jelly. I would really like to have some Concords.


----------



## hashbrown

Now we're getting tomatoes


----------



## goshengirl

TATERS! Lots and lots of taters! 

So far the Superiors aren't so superior, but the Goldrush are big enough to be foundation cornerstones (and very plentiful). Will also be digging up some Yukons - we'll see how they did this year. We had multiple planting dates for our potatoes, so we're having some weird harvesting times. A month from now we'll have Red Norlands, German Butterball, and more Goldrush. Yeah, I like the Goldrush.


----------



## crabapple

hashbrown said:


> Now we're getting tomatoes


Now you are just showing off.
DW would love to have that load of melons, so lets not tell her.:ignore:


----------



## hashbrown

crabapple said:


> Now you are just showing off.
> DW would love to have that load of melons, so lets not tell her.:ignore:


I wish! This time last year we were picking 20 bushel a day, but still not bad today. This is what we had left after selling about 300 lbs.


----------



## LilRedHen

Two raccoons this morning in the same trap.


----------



## hashbrown

LilRedHen said:


> Two raccoons this morning in the same trap.


I hate those crop robbers!


----------



## LilRedHen

hashbrown said:


> I hate those crop robbers!


I also hate the mess they make. Those two won't be bothering my corn again and neither will the one I caught last night.:2thumb: That makes five in 10 days.


----------



## LilRedHen

A little over a gallon of okra in a 2.5 gallon bucket then filled the rest of the bucket with tomatoes and two ripe bell peppers, then put the yellow crooked neck squash in my shirttail. The humidity is awful today and I have already sweated my clothes and hair through.


----------



## hashbrown

LilRedHen said:


> I also hate the mess they make. Those two won't be bothering my corn again and neither will the one I caught last night.:2thumb: That makes five in 10 days.


MY bulldog has caught 3 in the last couple of nights and treed another.


----------



## Tucker

goshengirl said:


> TATERS! Lots and lots of taters!
> 
> So far the Superiors aren't so superior, but the Goldrush are big enough to be foundation cornerstones (and very plentiful).


I'll have to try those next year. I tried a couple new varieties this year; Russet Norkotah and Salad Fingerling. My potato crop sucked, royally (and we don't get potato bugs so that wasn't the reason). I don't know if it was the exceptionally hot June/July (for this area but I watered) or those varieties but it was dreadful. For the last 5 years, I've planted Austrian Crescent Fingerlings. They rock! Their flavor is exceptional and are very prolific. I weighed one plant and it was over 5 pounds of these beauties. I'll try the Goldrush AND go back to the Austrian Crescents next year.

Here's my favorite way to use new potatoes and other garden gems:
Clean and chunk potatoes (don't peel). Put them on a piece of heavy duty aluminum foil. Quarter onions and add a few garlic bulbs to the mix. I put in a few sprigs of rosemary along with a generous amount of olive oil, sea salt, and pepper. Make the foil into a packet and throw on the grill for about 7-10 minutes then flip and grill the other side (to be honest, I've never timed how long it takes but it always seems to turn out perfect). This is our summer go-to side dish along with steak (for hubby) and fish for me. Yummy!!


----------



## LincTex

LilRedHen said:


> Two raccoons this morning in the same trap.


Please tell me what trap and bait you used! 
The ***** here have completely figured out the live traps I got from TSC


----------



## Genevieve

6 cantaloupes ( 7th was eaten partially by some creature)

freezing most of them for this winter as a treat. yum. taste of summer


















peaches should be next. one tree is just hanging with them. might make some peach jam with them


----------



## SouthCentralUS

We are shelling about 2 bushels of dried crowder peas.


----------



## Toffee

Genevieve said:


> 6 cantaloupes ( 7th was eaten partially by some creature)
> 
> freezing most of them for this winter as a treat. yum. taste of summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaches should be next. one tree is just hanging with them. might make some peach jam with them


I tried a new peach jam recipe this year: peach rosemary. It is really good. I'm making a cheesecake out of it today


----------



## Enchant18

Bell peppers.....purple? I used seed I had saved from store bought mini peppers and this is what grew. All the rest of the plants produced small green peppers.


----------



## goshengirl

corn (Silver Queen)
elderberries (seems early this year...?)
millet
tomatoes (mystery volunteers - can't identify - possibly a hybrid parent throwback?)
melons


----------



## Davarm

Toffee said:


> I tried a new peach jam recipe this year: peach rosemary. It is really good. I'm making a cheesecake out of it today


We've also done the rosemary peaches(and liked it) and this year I tried something else new, lavender peaches.

It's a pretty unique mix but we thought it was pretty good, plan to do more next year if the lavender survives the winter here.


----------



## goshengirl

Davarm said:


> We've also done the rosemary peaches(and liked it) and this year I tried something else new, lavender peaches.
> 
> It's a pretty unique mix but we thought it was pretty good, plan to do more next year if the lavender survives the winter here.


When your neighbor gives you some honey, you can make lavender honey, too.


----------



## crabapple

A few table grape, but they are on the outs.
Muscadine are ripening & pear are ready for green picking, leave some to get yellow.
Got collards ready.


----------



## Meerkat

Have transplants we started from seed of squash, tomatoes, bell peppers in hydro buckets and reservoirs. Also will try out new grow bags we ordered. 

Will start set out collards in next week or so ,if planted too soon here they will go to seed too fast.


----------



## Davarm

goshengirl said:


> When your neighbor gives you some honey, you can make lavender honey, too.


Sorry I just got back to this thread, I still have some of the honey he gave us and will give it a try tomorrow!

Never crossed my mind to try it in honey - Thanks!


----------



## Tirediron

I pulled onions out of the snow , well the soil under the snow , then got the bright idea to clean them with snow, got cold hands.


----------



## hashbrown

Started picking the second crop of sweet corn for this year today.


----------



## goshengirl

hashbrown said:


> Started picking the second crop of sweet corn for this year today.


Yum! Is that a short season variety?


----------



## hashbrown

goshengirl said:


> Yum! Is that a short season variety?


It's Candy Corn I don't know if it's a short season variety, but we usually get two crops a year.


----------



## hashbrown

Dug and washed sweet potatoes last monday let them dry for a week and took them to the basement today.


----------



## crabapple

still getting tomatoes,peppers,eggplants,pears,apples & collards.


----------



## goshengirl

flour/feed corn - We've gotten some in (Ohio Blue Clarage), but we're waiting a little while longer on the last variety we planted (Bloody Butcher).

sweet potatoes - Watching carefully, as these may get dug up any day now. I've never grown these before, but I read to leave them in the ground as long as possible, and to harvest them immediately after the first freeze. Supposedly that makes them taste better, but you have to get them immediately because they die off rapidly after that first freeze. We've come close to a freeze, but haven't had one yet - probably will this week.

potatoes - Still have a few plants in the ground - will pull up this week as it dries a bit.

peanuts - I really planted these too late for comfort. Watching for a freeze this week with peanuts, too, and will pull them up just before a forecasted freeze. The leaves are just starting to turn yellow, but the test plant we pulled up yesterday was pretty good. Looking forward to getting these all in, safe and sound.


----------



## hashbrown

goshengirl said:


> flour/feed corn - We've gotten some in (Ohio Blue Clarage), but we're waiting a little while longer on the last variety we planted (Bloody Butcher).
> 
> sweet potatoes - Watching carefully, as these may get dug up any day now. I've never grown these before, but I read to leave them in the ground as long as possible, and to harvest them immediately after the first freeze. Supposedly that makes them taste better, but you have to get them immediately because they die off rapidly after that first freeze. We've come close to a freeze, but haven't had one yet - probably will this week.
> 
> potatoes - Still have a few plants in the ground - will pull up this week as it dries a bit.
> 
> peanuts - I really planted these too late for comfort. Watching for a freeze this week with peanuts, too, and will pull them up just before a forecasted freeze. The leaves are just starting to turn yellow, but the test plant we pulled up yesterday was pretty good. Looking forward to getting these all in, safe and sound.


I've grown sweet potatoes for many years and have read the same thing about them. Any time I've left them in the ground until after first frost they won't keep, but if I dig them before the frost I have sweet potatoes all winter.


----------



## goshengirl

hashbrown said:


> I've grown sweet potatoes for many years and have read the same thing about them. Any time I've left them in the ground until after first frost they won't keep, but if I dig them before the frost I have sweet potatoes all winter.


Thanks, hashbrown. I think I'll pull them up this afternoon. We're supposed to have rain this evening, and I don't know if it will dry out again before a freeze later this week.

Besides, I'm horrible with leaving underground crops in the ground - I get so curious! lol


----------



## hashbrown

Fall crops are almost mature and the peppers won't quit. I picked a few today and ignored at least 75 lbs of them hoping they will disappear tonight while I sleep.


----------



## Tucker

hashbrown said:


> Fall crops are almost mature and the peppers won't quit. I picked a few today and ignored at least 75 lbs of them hoping they will disappear tonight while I sleep.


What is your address???


----------



## hashbrown

Tucker said:


> What is your address???


 I wish! my wife thinks we need more candied peppers and jelly. I still haven't figured out how anyone could eat the amount of peppers we can every year but we continue to do it anyway. :brickwall:


----------



## 21601mom

hashbrown said:


> I wish! my wife thinks we need more candied peppers and jelly. I still haven't figured out how anyone could eat the amount of peppers we can every year but we continue to do it anyway. :brickwall:


Would you share your recipe for candied peppers, please?


----------



## crabapple

hashbrown said:


> I wish! my wife thinks we need more candied peppers and jelly. I still haven't figured out how anyone could eat the amount of peppers we can every year but we continue to do it anyway. :brickwall:


My peppers will not quit & I have pickled peppers from two years ago, but they will keep for years. I give some stuff to friends.
I have white potatoes still in the ground.
I am trying to get the Moonglow pear put up, too.
New garlic is breaking through the soil.


----------



## hashbrown

The last of the strawberries.


----------



## hashbrown

Been spending some time in the garden we have had so much rain that we are way behind this year. Strawberries are just starting to come off we picked 28 quart today and the blackberries are covered with blooms.


----------



## Genevieve

I don't know about anyone else but my garden ( such as it is) has been doing real well. Today I harvested:

another zucchini
about 1 pound of greenbeans ( that makes the total so far at 5 pounds)
the first 3 tomatoes (!!!!!!)
another cuke
and 7 sweet peppers


----------



## JayJay

crabapple said:


> My peppers will not quit & I have pickled peppers from two years ago, but they will keep for years.New garlic is breaking through the soil.


I dry with dehydrator last year--used a few and they are as good as fresh.
My 4 plants have blooms and ready to make fruit.
I got about 50 from one plant last year, so I will have plenty of dried green peppers.


----------



## *Andi

Summer garden is in full swing and I'm starting to plan the fall garden.


----------



## gam46

Have given up on real gardening except for herbs in ornamental beds and pots on deck. DH weeds out thing I planted because he has no idea what plants are preferable. Also, he absolutely refuses me to keep an outside dog. So we watch the deer eating our apples from the tree. I have no interest in expending effort to feed the wildlife. I'll shop the farmers' market and forage. Yesterday I pulled the garlic from my wild patch.


----------



## Genevieve

Today I harvested another pound of green beans ( 6 pounds so far from a 25 cent pack of seeds fro the dollar tree)
2 more sweet peppers
and more tomatoes. the biggest so far I've harvested is a 1 pounder

I harvest the tomatoes before they turn completely to keep the bugs off ( stink bugs. they decimated a crop one year before I got to them), I let them finish on the kitchen counter and window


----------



## Genevieve

Today I harvested:
1 pound of green beans
the first baby watermelon!
and more tomatoes


I'll be working on getting the raised beds ready for spinach and collard seeds. might even throw in some radishes since they don't take that long to grow into something useful


----------



## Genevieve

more tomatoes
more green beans ( only 1/2 pound today but more are on the plants)
2 small cantaloupes


----------



## Genevieve

more tomatoes and the first baby watermelon. really good flavor too


----------



## hashbrown

9 bushel of tomatoes, they are slowing down a little and picked the first row of sweet corn.


----------



## Genevieve

yesterday was more tomatoes , another watermelon and the last cantaloupe.

today will be the last of the greenbeans


----------



## Genevieve

more tomatoes and another watermelon
sweet peppers
cutting different herbs and drying them and also using them fresh in my cooking and sandwiches ( hubby just wants lettuce  )


still too warm here to do peas or any greens yet. did plant a big planter with carrots seeds, hopefully this week of hot and humid weather will get them germinate soon


----------

